
Nexus S - tomerico
http://www.google.com/phone/detail/nexus-s
======
tc
Since I know that many Googlers follow HN, I just want to say:

Thank you. Thank you for ensuring that a clean, root-able, modern phone is
available for developers and all those who like to fully own the devices they
purchase.

~~~
dotBen
Um, almost all Android phones are rootable and can run custom firmware builds
_(certainly all HTC's and most Samsungs)_.

Find instructions at [http://forum.xda-
developers.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Pa...](http://forum.xda-
developers.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page)

(Just making the point, you don't HAVE to buy a Nexus line of phone for this)

~~~
barake
Basically any Android device can be rooted and flashed but how difficult it
can be is the problem. The HTC Vision (T-Mobile G2) has a complete copy of
it's ROM on board to "restore" if you flash the phone. Motorola has also done
a good job of locking bootloaders.

It won't be surprising if these "security" measures keep escalating as
carriers try to find new ways to extract revenue, such as charging extra for
tethering.

~~~
frio
To be fair, I don't believe that was done to stop people from rooting their
phones. One of the most common ways for phones to become damaged/bricked is
for OTA updates to fail; the HTC Vision/G2/Desire Z method means that if that
happens, the phone still works. Which is obviously better for the average
user.

That said, it's not much of a stretch to believe it was a nefarious attempt to
block rooters from rooting either.

------
sjs
For those who have No Fucking Clue what NFC is:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Near_Field_Communication>

~~~
cloudwalking
I think this is the coolest new feature, and I hope all new phones have NFC.
RFID tags scan way quicker than QR codes, and don't rely on decent lighting
(or an ugly code).

Further, NFC means the device _also_ has it's own RFID tag. Visa: please
replace my credit card with an app. Your card readers already have the near-
field hardware!

~~~
ramchip
There's a similar system already in place in Japan, it's quite impressive. You
can link a credit card to your phone and actually use it like a ticket at
train gates, or buy stuff and pay the bills at convenience stores by scanning
the phone. Adoption seems to be a bit slow though, probably because of the
risk of linking a phone to a credit card, and sheer habit.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osaifu-Keitai>

------
trotsky
"Near Field Communications (NFC)"

So the ability to both emulate a contactless smartcard and interrogate passive
rfid devices. Pretty damn cool - the ability to open doors/start cars/unlock
computers/pay for stuff just with your phone without resorting to
bluetooth/wifi hacks or addon hardware. Also opens you up to lots of potential
applications for extra information in the real world on things that otherwise
don't have barcodes.

~~~
mclin
Are rfid cards used for payment on any subway systems in the states? If so can
you already use that card for payment in shops etc?

~~~
trotsky
They're used in some subways - boston & new york at least - though I don't
know if these are just trials or if they've perhaps ended. You definitely
can't walk into a merchant and expect a contactless payment though - I'm
pretty sure merchant roll outs so far have been limited to pay at the pump
trials.

~~~
mrgordon
Boston is a completely contactless system using the same RFID chips as in
London. It isn't a trial.

~~~
metageek
Although it also doesn't cover the entire system. The commuter rail trains go
out where they can't rely on wireless coverage (in fact, there's at least one
stretch on my line where we can rely on _not_ getting coverage), so they can't
install the card readers. As a result, the monthly passes for zones beyond
Boston are still in ticket form.

------
theBobMcCormick
I'm disappointed nobody seems to be discussing the curved display. Are there
any other touchscreen devices with curved screens? If so, have any of you had
any experience using one? I'm quite curious to find out out if that's a useful
feature or not.

~~~
adolph
Is the display itself curved or is the display cover?

~~~
theBobMcCormick
Supposedly the display itself is subtly curved.
<http://www.google.com/nexus/#!/features>

------
ukdm
TechCrunch review: <http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/06/google-nexus-s-review/>

~~~
StavrosK
HTC Evo's battey life is dismal? I have a Desire HD (the European equivalent)
and I get two days of normal usage. Of course, I never use it normally, as I'm
always browsing websites or playing games, but I did when I attempted it.

However, I do imagine that the AMOLED display will not draw as much power, so
it might indeed last longer.

~~~
CountSessine
<http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph4045/34360.png>

from a recent review by Anand:

[http://www.anandtech.com/show/4045/lgs-optimus-7-samsungs-
fo...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/4045/lgs-optimus-7-samsungs-focus-
reviewed-a-tale-of-two-windows-phones/9)

Also, AMOLED will only be more efficient if you view dark screens more often
than bright ones, which I don't think would be true for most web browsing.

Update: eliminated shortened urls.

~~~
ars
Please don't use URL shorteners here. You still have time to change it.

Edit: Thanks for changing it!

------
eli
According to this [http://www.tmonews.com/2010/12/nexus-s-product-page-goes-
liv...](http://www.tmonews.com/2010/12/nexus-s-product-page-goes-live-
techcrunch-reviews-early-and-we-get-jealous/)

US pricing is $529 unlocked and $199 with two years on T-Mobile

------
mrbill
Other than NFC, more internal storage, and Gingerbread pre-installed, this
pretty much has the same specs as my Nexus One, which I've been very happy
with (no touch screen bugs here).

~~~
potomak
I think NFC changes the rules of the game. This is why I'd call it Nexus
N(FC)!

------
qeorge
Nice! I have an N1, love it, and was apprehensive about my options going
forward.

~~~
gcb
Wow. You love the buggy touch screen?

And the fact that google gave zero support for the phone, to the point of
shutting down the community help forum.

Amazing.

~~~
eli
My Nexus One touchscreen works fine. And the one time I called tech support it
seemed acceptable.

~~~
gcb
wow. you will really tell me that your touch screen never, ever, becames crazy
from time to time and you have to lock and unlock your nexus one so it can
came back? mine happens 90% that the phone is charging and i pick it up. most
of the time i have to call someone back because i couldn't even pick the call
thanks to the touch screen bug.

or we have some 13 google employees here (who should be fixing those bugs
instead of wasting time here :D) or your phone are really better than mine and
some hundreds that complain about that. just check youtube.

~~~
eli
Yes, I will really tell you that my touch screen has never, ever done that. I
don't think my wife's has either. Perhaps there is a batch with a faulty
hardware component.

~~~
gcb
Good to know. didn't know there were "good phones". will try to contact them
for the 10th time and hope they will at least reply to me this time.

thank you

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
My recent RMA to HTC went quite painlessly.

FYI - my touchscreen worked fine.

~~~
gcb
Care to share the steps?

every time i contact google about it (i bought my nexus one via their store,
with google checkout) i'm 100% ignored.

just contacted them again about the touch screen not working when i read the
first comment here, and again, ignored so far.

------
spaghetti
Has anyone here cancelled their att iPhone service? i.e. gotten out of the 2
year contract early? I know this sounds ridiculous but I'd like to make the
switch to T-Mobile and Android.

~~~
stanleydrew
I don't think that sounds ridiculous.

------
andreyf
The product release landing page is here: <http://www.google.com/nexus/>

Quite a simple/beautiful HTML5 design, IMO.

~~~
brown9-2
This is a giant tangent but - what is HTML5 about this site?

~~~
cryptoz
Well for one, the whole thing is HTML5 given that the page's DOCTYPE is

    
    
        <!doctype html> 
    

I don't have time to look deeper right now.

~~~
jerhinesmith
It looks like that's about it (other than a few "data-*" attributes thrown
in). Unless I'm missing something, there's nothing here that couldn't have
been done in HTML 4.

HTML 5 is great and all, but please let's not turn it into a marketing buzz-
word when it's not really necessary.

~~~
axod
> "but please let's not turn it into a marketing buzz-word when it's not
> really necessary."

I think it's about a year late for that.

------
mortenjorck
As this is a product page and not a comparison matrix, why does it
specifically call out the omission of some features like infrared and physical
keyboard? Not that I don't appreciate Google being forthcoming about what they
chose to leave out (though who expects IR anyway?), but it seems an odd
marketing choice.

~~~
Jach
I've never owned a cell phone so I may be ignorant, but isn't IR used all over
the place for apps that want to scan barcodes or those fancy encrypted images
to download an app off a webpage?

~~~
wvenable
No, the camera is used for that. IR was used for what bluetooth is used for
now.

~~~
viraptor
Not in every situation. Still waiting for TVs to migrate to bluetooth ;)

~~~
crocowhile
IRDA was using for serial communications and the frequency are not compatible
with TV remotes. the IPAQ pocket pc had wider range of frequency but most
phones would not allow you to control your tv

~~~
regularfry
Funnily enough, I can control my TV with my N900.

~~~
crocowhile
But you can't send and receive files with it. The N900 has consumer IR and not
IRDA, indeed.

~~~
regularfry
That's right.

I'm still not convinced that you couldn't drive an IRDA diode with TV remote
data and have it work, though, at least on consumer units running at 870nm.

------
maqr
I wish they would announce this sort of things months ahead of time. It's so
hard to plan around contract renewals. I just bought a G2, but would much
rather have had this.

------
mgcross
Under features, portable wi-fi hotspot is touted with no additional carrier
fees. This currently works on T-Mobile with my Nexus one, but I assumed I was
"getting away" with something. T-Mobile charges $15 for tethering/hotspot on
other devices.

------
r4ps
No offline maps?! The Google boys need to go out more and see how the real
world uses their phones. Very often, I found myself needing maps the most in
areas with poor network reception (e.g., the Swiss Alps) and in places where
data connectivity was not an option (e.g., London underground). I was very
excited to hear about HTC implementing such a feature in their latest Sense
builds and I hope Google will catch up and make it a native feature.

Edit: Okay, it seems they know about the problem and apparently the new
version of Google Maps for Mobile will have some sort of offline caching
capabilities. Hurray!

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
I suppose you didn't see this: [http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/06/android-map-
app-3d-compass-...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/06/android-map-
app-3d-compass-offline/)

------
jsz0
I'm pleasantly surprised people aren't having a privacy freak-out over NFC
yet. My concern is more practical: too many eggs in one basket. I feel like if
NFC were to really live up to its hype I would need to keep a secondary device
with me at all times as a backup in the same way I carry multiple credit cards
and have a spare set of keys for my car. I suppose when it becomes a more
mature technology that would be an ideal use for an older generation phone
with NFC.

~~~
zmmmmm
Yes. I'm kind of puzzled and sad about NFC in general - at a technical level
it seems to be basically trying to do the same thing as bluetooth, just with a
different security profile. If they had somehow built this thing on top of a
bluetooth profile we might have seen way more rapid adoption with backporting
to all kinds of different devices - as it is, I don't expect to see this at a
retailer near me for years.

------
ars
When it says "Three-axis gyroscope" does it actually mean "Three-axis
accelerometer"? Or can I really use my phone to stabilize myself in space?

~~~
seiji
Probably something like <http://www.sparkfun.com/products/9070>

iPhone 4 added one too: <http://www.apple.com/iphone/specs.html>

------
nemik
It's a shame the NFC support isn't complete. Supposedly can only read tags for
now, not emulate them (though the NXP PN544 chip is perfectly capable of
that).

[http://developer.android.com/reference/android/nfc/package-s...](http://developer.android.com/reference/android/nfc/package-
summary.html) is looking VERY sparse. Hopefully it gets completed soon.

------
JulianMorrison
That thing is a desktop PC. It happens to be phone shaped, but geez.

------
eapen
Seems really similar to the Samsung Galaxy S (Vibrant) and I am disappointed
to see it doesn’t have the 1\. roller ball 2\. physical buttons (that you can
feel) for home/back/menu/search 3\. LED (for notifications)

Now, if only Samsung would upgrade the GalaxyS owners to 2.2 (as promised) or
2.3 (wishful thinking).

~~~
mklappstuhl
Since it has bascially the same specs as the Galaxy S it would be really nice
if Samsung would stop all there closed source/custom (Bada+)Android stuff.

I always waited for the opportunity to use a stock Android on my Galaxy S.
Hopefully this will be possible soon.

------
bkorte
Ugh, Can't use it in my area of Canada. Need AT&T compatibility. Damn you,
TMobile.

~~~
brown9-2
_Connectivity

Quad-band GSM: 850, 900, 1800, 1900

Tri-band HSPA: 900, 2100, 1700

HSPA type: HSDPA (7.2Mbps) HSUPA (5.76Mbps)_

AT&T doesn't work on any of these bands in your area? Which frequency do they
use?

~~~
metageek
AT&T 3G is on 850 and 1900. So the GP would be able to use EDGE, but not 3G.

It's a little odd that a phone which clearly has the antennas to run on 850
and 1900 can't use them for 3G. (Yes, I know it's common. It's still odd.)

------
danramteke
Hmmm. I wonder about much web surfing battery it has. There is quite a jump
between talk time and standby time. I assume browsing uses up more battery
than talking.

"Talk time 6 hours Standby time (max) 428 hours"

~~~
nodata
The Engadget review talks about talk time and internet usage as the same
thing, so I guess 6 hours.

------
oomkiller
VoIP and NFC certainly look interesting. Will the VoIP/SIP support allow me to
interface with my PBX for mobile extension calling? I sure hope so!

~~~
Andys
FWIW, i have been using VoIP with my original Android G1 all this time with
the SIPdroid program. It works fairly well.

------
zmmmmm
I'm mildly disappointed that it's only released on T-Mobile. I had figured
that one reason to go with a Samsung device was that they already shipped a
single core hardware set to every carrier, so there would be a low barrier to
getting this thing on every carrier (or at least more than one). I guess this
is not under Google's control, but still, I had hopes ...

~~~
mgcross
I am too. I've been on T-Mobile for years, and I'm relatively happy with their
service, but 3G reception (although fast when I can get it) simply isn't on
par with AT&T.

Aside from that, I just don't like the fact that even though my phone is
unlocked, I can really only use Tmo or wifi for fast data.

------
jcl
It sounds like since the Nexus S runs stock Android it may not include the
Swype text input system common on other Android phones -- practically a killer
app for touchscreen text entry. Does anyone know if it will be available on
the Nexus S (either preinstalled or as an add-on)?

~~~
cheald
Swype may still be running their general beta, so there are APKs floating
about that let you install it. I'm a SwiftKey guy myself, though.

------
GeneralMaximus
Shiny and plasticky is the signature Samsung look. Great hardware, great
screen, but the handset itself ends up looking cheap. This is one reason I
returned my Galaxy S, and now Samsung have done it again.

Edit: okay, the actual images don't look that bad.

------
compay
Now, if only it could do HSPA on band 1900 so I could get 3G with it in Buenos
Aires. :(

------
crocowhile
mmmh. I was not impress with the iphone 4 and I am not impressed with this
either. I have a nexus one and the only thing that make me jealous with the S
is the NFC. Are we reaching a plateau in mobile phone development?

~~~
jonknee
How can you be impressed or not with a device you have not even touched? What
about it isn't impressive?

~~~
slashclee
I'm withholding my final judgment until I can play with one in person, but
honestly, I kind of see the original poster's point. If you have a Nexus One,
what do you get by upgrading to the S?

The Nexus One already has the 800×480 screen, the 1GHz processor (though it's
an older Snapdragon instead of the newer Hummingbird SoC), the 512MB of RAM...
Where's the dual-core CPU? The higher-resolution screen? The extra RAM?
There's not a lot of incentive to upgrade here unless you need a curved screen
or NFC.

~~~
jmillikin
The nexus one's screen is actually more like 650x400, since they have some
weird tricks to squeeze in subpixels. The Galaxy S line (I have a Vibrant,
currently) has a much better screen.

Galaxies also have higher-resolution touch detection and better graphics
chips; they offload a lot of the UI rendering to hardware, which makes the
experience very smooth.

Unfortunately, Samsung is dragging their feet on upgrades. Current Galaxy
owners are stuck on 2.1, with no news about 2.2. A Google-branded phone, with
Galaxy hardware, is exciting.

That said, it's a $600 phone; if you've already got last-years $600 phone, do
you _really_ need to upgrade?

------
riffraff
am I the only want noticing the speech recognition feature "go to reddit" ?

~~~
Matt_Cutts
I thought that was a cute touch.

------
ninifat
Is there a price anywhere?

~~~
vladev
No. I don't think Google will be selling the device themselves, like they did
with the Nexus One. They will rather rely on external partners.

~~~
pyre
From the consumer landing page someone else linked to:

After December 16, Nexus S will be sold unlocked and carrier-independent
initially through Best Buy stores in the U.S. and after December 20 at
Carphone Warehouse stores in the UK.

{update} It looks like instead of selling the unlocked phone themselves, and
selling carrier-locked phones in carrier-controlled retail outlets, they are
using external partners to push the unlocked phone this time. At least they
are learning from their mistakes. Presumably Best Buy will do some marketing
for the phone (compared with the lack of marketing for the Nexus One).

~~~
barake
They are using external partners to literally get these phones in people's
hands. Consumers really want to touch phones before taking it home and Google
seems to have taken this lesson to heart. Also having an army of blueshirts to
provide setup help at purchase will make the less technically savvy happy
campers.

Buying the Nexus One without feeling one first definitely was a little weird
for me, but the return policy assuaged my misgivings.

~~~
pyre
To me that is part of marketing.

------
mitjak
Why is this an exciting phone? Genuinely curious. The specs seem the same as
(CPU) or lower than (display resolution) than N1.

EDIT: My bad. Looks like the screen resolution is identical.

------
tocomment
Can anyone provide us with a step by step instructions on how to get this
phone?

I'm really confused about buying a phone plan after I buy the phone.

~~~
pkulak
Wait until the 16th. Walk into Best Buy.

~~~
tocomment
Will I choose a carrier at Best Buy, or do I have to sign up later? What if no
carrier supports it and I'm stuck with the phone?

~~~
pkulak
You can walk out with it unlocked, but it will only support T-Mobile's 3G
bands.

------
jared314
Still no FM Radio. I don't understand why it is so hard to get that feature.

~~~
powrtoch
Requires extra hardware, and I have to imagine that the vast majority of
people would prefer to listen to their 16 GB of mp3s. I think you're just in
the minority on demand for this feature.

~~~
nfg
> Requires extra hardware

Are you sure? For comparison the iPhone uses a Broadcom BCM4325
[http://www.broadcom.com/products/Bluetooth/Bluetooth-RF-
Sili...](http://www.broadcom.com/products/Bluetooth/Bluetooth-RF-Silicon-and-
Software-Solutions/BCM4325) for Wi-Fi and Bluetooth, this chip also can also
do FM Rx. Of course that functionality isn't exposed...

~~~
ben1040
The N1 has a similar Broadcom chipset (BCM4329), and although the FM radio
functionality is not enabled on the stock N1, it's been enabled in recent
Cyanogen builds.

~~~
jared314
Are there any additional licensing/regulation requirements around FM radios
that would prevent them from just including it?

~~~
metageek
I doubt it, given that you can get FM radios under $10.

------
Raphael
>16GB of memory

Not the clearest phrasing. 16GB solid state, 512MB RAM.

------
eitland
When will we see an international version?

------
drivebyacct2
I apologize, this is barely tangentially related... but I'm excited to endorse
Google and T-Mobile...

I'm currently paying Verizon $40/month for an extra line on a family plan, and
unlimited data with no tethering (though I do for free via CM6.1). I could
have _my own account_ with T-Mobile and get unlimited data for $50/month with
no voice minutes.

I can use Google Voice and the Gizmo SIP Provider to be accessible via Voice
Calls. I want the Nexus S. I am tired of Verizon, Motorola and HTC's nonsense
with the locked NAND and the locked Bootloader. No new VZW phones have custom
roms, in fact, hardly any since the Droid 1.

Go Google. Go T-Mobile. Thanks for not being (as) evil (as everyone else).

~~~
losvedir
Watch out -- this was my thinking exactly when I went with an N900 on Tmobile.
Unfortunately... didn't quite work out. The latency just kills calls unless
I'm on Wifi. Pinging google.com, I get around 300-350ms latency on 3G and over
a 1000ms latency on GPRS, which I have about half the time. In Boston, FWIW,
not sure how it is elsewhere.

Now, that could just be the N900, which I'm growing more and more irritated
by, but I think in this case it's more reasonable to blame the network than
the phone.

~~~
windsurfer
I'd like to say that with my N900 on wind mobile in Canada, I get 200ms and
skype is basically all I use. It works great!

------
klbarry
Man, looking at that landing page, you cannot have a doubt in your mind that
google has absolutely no style. Emotion is an important part of decision
making too, Google!

------
andre
no freakin' keyboard

------
camiller
<sarcasm> at least it is still on the United States largest super regional
carrier available in all 49 of the states I am not living in. </sarcasm> sigh.

------
xorglorb
1GHz CPU, 512MB RAM...

Kind of sounds like the iPhone 4 (from July) with NFC support and a built-in
VOIP client.

~~~
mike-cardwell
The Nexus One also had a 1GHz CPU and 512MB RAM, and came out before the
iPhone 4.

What's your point?

~~~
drivebyacct2
The Hummingbird is a whole new beast though.

~~~
rbancroft
[http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2010/07/06/samsungs-
hummingbird...](http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2010/07/06/samsungs-hummingbird-
processor-destroys-its-competition/)

impressive... I have a snapdragon 1ghz in my phone and it is pretty decent.
Would be interesting to see the difference if any on normal phone tasks.

